
Pulse – kinetic art piece in NYC - mattiasgunneras
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILwfkIluk1A&feature=emb_title
======
mattiasgunneras
2 story tall art piece using ~500 rotating bricks designed by BREAKFAST.

PS. Breakfast is hiring senior engineer:
[https://breakfastny.com/jobs](https://breakfastny.com/jobs)

